

Engine Yard add-on for cloud-based image management - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/engine_yard_add_on_for_cloud_based_image_management

======
nadavs
This blog post describes a new Engine Yard add-on for a cloud-based solution
that streamlines all your online image management needs with Cloudinary. You
can easily upload images to the cloud, perform smart image resizing &
transformations and seamlessly deliver images through a fast CDN. The add-on
provides a smooth integration with the powerful Ruby on Rails, PHP and Node.js
cloud-based platforms of Engine Yard.

